# Homemade Dog Food



## Jules (Oct 18, 2021)

Does anyone make their own dog food?  My DD has switched to purchasing homemade stuff.  It’s pricey.

I heard a casual remark about someone making their own.  3 pounds of crumbled hamburger & a couple of bags of mixed vegetables thrown into a pot of water.  Cook until very tender.  There may have been something else.  It didn’t seem unreasonable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2021)

That sounds like it would have a lot of fat in it.  I don't know how much fat dogs need, though.  

I don't make my own.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

I tried to figure it out once,  and gave up.   It's so confusing!
I try to vary my dog's daily diet somewhat.  

I get 'Dog Advisor'   warnings from time to  time  in my email about what to stay away from  ...  
Today it was about * BHA,* something that is a preservative in many pet foods and treats. If you look at all ingredients in prepared dog/cat food, chances are you will find it there.  

Too much in their diet can cause  Cancer....   So, they (experts)  say to vary the diet of your animals when buying prepared food.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 18, 2021)

All our rescues get whatever we're having. (people food minus a few bad things of course). Most of them have lived 14-16 years so I don't think it's bad for them.    We do keep a little crunchy dog food to help their teeth. No floor sweepings though. (that's what we call most dry dog food).


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

Balance It is a supplement to add to homemade dog food to make sure all of the dog's nutritional needs are met. It was developed at the University of California Davis veterinary school, IIRC. There are recipes onsite, too.

Here's a link if you are interested:  https://secure.balanceit.com/index.php?rotator=Front


----------



## Flaneuse (Nov 25, 2021)

I do home made for one of my dogs because she has a number of medical conditions and no commercial food will meet all of her needs.  Her diet was developed by nutritionists at UC Davis.  I firmly second the recommendation for the Balance It site  - I have used those recipes for my other two dogs in the past.  I know that for one dog at least, her food will never be subject to a recall.


----------



## Della (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm thinking about making my dog's food. I've always boiled chicken tenders for her and shredded a fourth of one on top of her kibble every evening.  

Today she had all her teeth removed  so I don't think she'll be able to manage the kibble anymore.  She's a 12 year-old mini-dachshund so she doesn't eat a lot and the price of food doesn't matter much when a can of food would last several days.  It's just that she's never had canned food and I know some kinds aren't all that healthy.

Recipes online seem to use ground turkey or beef, oatmeal or rice, and carrots.  I might experiment a little.  

Right now she's taking her antibiotics in strained baby food beef.  Yummy.


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2021)

@Della, bet your little doxie loves that baby food.


----------



## Della (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh yeah, Jules!.  It may be the new dog food if I mix it with something fibrous.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2021)

Della said:


> Oh yeah, Jules!.  It may be the new dog food if I mix it with something fibrous.


Plain, canned pumpkin. ( not pie filling)


----------



## Lawrence (Dec 29, 2021)

My wife orders beef in bulk like half a side at a time and it goes into our freezer. We get beef heart, tongue, liver and at times she will take some of the organ meet cut it up and cook it. Then put the meat in a jar and give our dog a spoon full or two of it when she feeds the dog and he loves it.


----------



## Flaneuse (Dec 29, 2021)

The Balance It site has recipes.  Balance It is a nutrient additive for home cooked dog food.  My girl has no teeth and although lately I've been cooking for her (blending her food into a slurry with an immersion mixer), I'e also given her Honest Kitchen in the past because it's good food and easy for a toothless dog to eat.


----------



## Lara (Dec 30, 2021)

My dogs get homemade food. They used to have various issues, licking their paws, digestive issues, allergies, spitting up, runny eyes, etc. I bought a lot of expensive "fresh" products to no avail. Then finally found the perfect combination.

I mix up fresh steamed fork-smooshed broccoli (or sweet potato, or peas, carrots, asparagus) with chicken or salmon (small amount of cod if I'm out of salmon), whole-grain brown rice (from Publix grocery store), and weak warm chicken boullion (low salt).

I also leave out a bowl of dried Grain-Free food. They like it but they rarely eat it because of the fresh foods I give them. It's called "Nature's Recipe" with Salmon, Sweet Potato, and Pumpkin. Real Salmon is the #1 ingredient.

I also give them a green dental chew (Costco) in the mornings after they eat. It's their favorite treat of all and keeps their gums and teeth healthy. I've never had them cleaned by a Vet and they're 6 years old now. A couple of strangers have stopped and asked me how I keep their teeth and gums so healthy.


----------

